# Videos of Bert and Bastian



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

EEE! I'm so happy my digital camera takes SHORT video! I can only hold two videos at a time and for some reason my mac won't recognise the camera as a drive so I have to upload it on my boyfriends camera. I tried to do some things to it on iMovie but the dang thing shut down on me D: So yeah, they are NOT edited with fun titles and stuff but I didn't spend too much time on them so it's not big deal.

I had a video of Odin in another. I wish I made videos of Odin when he was healthier before because I don't think he will be like that again. But this is mostly Bert and Bastian with a SHORT appearance of Winks (Odin) at the end. Bert and Bastian have play dates every so often because they can't live together, Bastian is Odin's and Odin don't like Bert so yeah it's cute when they are together though:


Bert not showing as much interest in hand wrestling as normal 'It's day mom, Bert tired D:'


Bert and Bastian attacking fleece


Bastian does this to my hand EVERY time I put it up to him, he LOVEs to lick


this one I find extremely cute. The outside house is wooden yeah but it was cheap at the dollar store. I will trash it when it gets nasty but it's outside the cage so I'm not too worried about it. They love their wooden hidies and I think it will be a staple of outside play fun. I LOVE Bastian's huge whiskers and at the end he's all surprised to see Odin by his side. I love how they look at eachother before the camera stops lol.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

And some pics too while I'm at it:








Samurai Ninja Bert!

























Ooh safe at home, nothing like a nice scratch after a hard day ninjaing









Only you can defeat the samurai ninja rat Bastian! GO GO GO!









Ambush!










And some from a while ago, when Bastian had decided to climb the cage to get to Bert's half on his own. I caught them sleeping together.. sort of:


























And a sleepy Odin on the bottom of the cage:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

teehee, nakie rats are so cute/fugly. bert has less hair than my picasso does though, especially around his face. either way, i love how they're so warm and kind of sticky, lol. XD


----------

